# 70 lemans dash pad and panel



## 704dorlemans (Oct 15, 2013)

Greets!!! I am taking the interior out of my 70 lemans 4 door and the only thing left is the dashboard. The dash pad is cracked to high hell and i need to get behind the gague cluster to debunk some wiring issues. Can anyone help as to how i get the dash pad and panel off? Thank you!!!

-chris


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

*Da Dash*

 Your *1970 Lemans/GTO/ & Grand Prix Assembly Manual *shows, on page 59, where the screws, nuts, etc. that have to be removed are. There are screws below the Steering Column Support that have to come out, and there are screws on each end of the dash that have to be removed, and there are nuts above and behind the Glove Box that have to be removed (so you gotta remove the Glove Box Door and Glove Box first), and there are three screws in front of and above the gauges that have to come out. Take as many parts (radio, heater controls, etc) off before you try to remove the huge dash assembly.

That's most of them, BTW: the whole dash pad assembly comes out as a unit.

You ought to invest in an Assembly Manual -- it's nice to have the instructions.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Also disconnect the heater temp cable, guy broke mine, $40. Screws inside glove box, and lower ends of dash and cluster. Mine is out now, putting new dash in. Had to buy new cluster surround, as mine was cut for din radio, $400! Have to pull dash to replace surround, so decided to do now, also need non DIN radio, yeah. Will be nice when done.


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

This write up helped me when I did mine in January.
Some of the nut/bolt sizes are a little off (one size away) but the information was pretty accurate. 
Pontiac Perfection

I think someone else posted a how here on the forum to a month or so ago.


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Found it:
Bear did this write up:

http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/69-dash-removal-60898/


----------

